# New Member here!



## AXrip (Jun 12, 2010)

hey everyone just got my account after sittin as a guest reading posts over and over

5'11 160lbs and im 19y/o

been training hard for 3 years and been playing hockey and baseball since i could walk lol

good to meet ya all


----------



## Arnold (Jun 12, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*AXrip* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 12, 2010)

welcome to the Forum.

best-regards

world-pharma.org


----------



## lttlone (Jun 17, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## JCtex1977 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Welcome Aboard Bro!*


----------

